# Cheltenham?



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I've made a note of the Scandinavian Coffee Pod, but anywhere else of note in Cheltenham that I could visit this weekend?

Thanks!


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Coffee Dispensary (currently having a refurb but should be open this week) - uses Extract (and others as options, both filter and espresso)

The Find - (James Gourmet)

Baker & Graze (Extract - go for the food not the coffee)


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Lovely, thanks for your recommendations. I should get time to visit one or two places tomorrow!


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for your recommendations @adz313. I enjoyed a great flat white in The Find, a good pourover from Colonna in Coffee Dispensary, and a Hurtig filter (new to me!) in Scandi Coffee Pod. I really liked the vibe in CD, but all were really nice - lucky Cheltenham residents!


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@johnbudding - glad you had a good one.

Yeah, we're pretty lucky with the offering, and CD always has a great choice of beans to try (also handy in emergency bean purchase situations)

SCP ran their filters through the machine (per your other thread) for a while before they got V60 kit in (which is my preference), although I've not been in for a little while.

Did you stick your head in the roastery next door to SCP?


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

@adz313 I didn't get chance to have a look, but I bought a bag of beans to play with. I wasn't too keen on the Hurtig to be honest, but nice to try something different.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Both times i've visited Cheltenham and i've been to the Coffee Dispensary, really nice place


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

Gonna have to go with the Coffee Dispensary, it's the only place that's decent as a coffee shop. East India Cafe isn't bad, but that's 50/50 depending on the shift in the kitchen.


----------

